# Online Group



## kurtnotkirk

Hey Muffy,
I am definitely up for some online building, now that I am home and have my workshop (almost) up and running. I read the aforementioned offer about someone possibly teaching a class, so that sounds great! I am also still interested in getting together with other peeps and doing projects in real time, if that is something that anyone is still interested in.
I hope you rea feeling better and things are going well for you. I'm going to be ghosting around the site and seeing what is what. Getting some ideas, and all... so, I hope something can get going and we can have some fun making cool spooky stuff!

Seasons Creepings,

Kurt


----------



## Muffy

Why Thank You Kurt Muffin! We are in the works of setting some things up as we speak. As soon as it is all finalized we'll hit the General Board with the news. Should be in the next few days!


----------

